
RadioShack Sold It's Breakthrough Laptop Circa 1983 - rmason
https://www.fastcompany.com/90349201/heres-how-radioshack-sold-its-breakthrough-laptop-circa-1983
======
rmason
Probably a lot of folks on here that don't remember the Model 100. This model
was so popular with journalists (who could file stories from the road with its
built in modem) that they refused to give it up. I knew reporters who
continued to use them into the late nineties!

~~~
Gibbon1
Think about the Model 100 and consider how generally poor the marginal return
on computational power we've seen over the last 40 years.

A friend half joked that only real improvements have been in font rendering,
search engines and porn.

